# New Polarion 35-watt HID - X1



## Ken J. Good (Dec 8, 2006)

New toy on the way....





35-watt Polarion, designated the X1.

Specs to follow

Will a few in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!!!   
That is a really nice looking light!
I know you said specs will follow tomorrow.
Here are some things I would like to know.

I really like how uniform the diameter is from front to rear.
Could you post a picture with it next to a Helios for size comparison?
Shape wise this would be much more comfortable for me in my mtb pack then a Helios so I am very interested in knowing it's dimensions.
35 watts is plenty for my purposes.
What about the reflector, is it like the P1 or Helios or something different?
How much?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Free (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, a picture next to the Helios would be great, along with the specs. Will it use the same charger?


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 8, 2006)

As another Helios owner posting here... I'd like to see some pics next to a Helios. I'm guessing the X1 is a little smaller???

BTW, this sucks. I'm feeling the temptation for another HID purchase.My Helios is feeling lonely and needs the company of it's sibling.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 8, 2006)

AAAHHHH. I need (by which, of course, I mean do not need, but really want) this light.


----------



## Free (Dec 8, 2006)

If it is significantly smaller, might be worth getting it without the handle this time. Is this an option?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks very beautiful. Shots, Info, & Price ? This is beginning to look like "Boardroom Quality" They are sure putting out some high quality HID's!!! I wonder if they are ever thinking of putting out an adjustable reflector model.


----------



## ryball (Dec 8, 2006)

edit: nevermind, I'm dumb...


----------



## NAW (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmm... looks a bit ugly.

Which one is the X1? Is it the silver one?


----------



## karlthev (Dec 8, 2006)

Karl


----------



## BVH (Dec 8, 2006)

Assuming that the distance from the back of the handle ring to the front tip of the handle is the same on this (the silver) light and the Helios, I would guess the X1 to be 3/4" to 1 1/4" shorter. If the switch ring is the same one used on the Helios and the reflector is the same, then the diameter of the lights should be very close. Those are my guesses.

Congrats on another Very Fine looking light, Ken! Polarion must have some excellent artists on staff!

Mtbkndad, looks to be even better for your pack needs! No more seminars for you until you pick up one of these!


----------



## cue003 (Dec 8, 2006)

Interesting. Would like to see more and see some comparo shots to the Helios.


----------



## BVH (Dec 8, 2006)

Cue, you've not been around as much lately! Trying to save some money?


----------



## samurai (Dec 9, 2006)

This model is already sold in Japan. (as PN35DDS)

http://www.hyper-japan.com/products/PN35DDS.html

And here's comparison with other models (PN40DDS as Polarion PH40)

http://www.hyper-japan.com/contents/radiation.html


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2006)

samurai,

Thanks for the great links. :thumbsup:
Now I REALLY want a Polarion X1.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## samurai (Dec 9, 2006)

mtbkndad,
You're welcome.  

and another great link!  

http://www.pro-light.jp/hid/pn/html/hikaku.html


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a ROUGH translation of the Japanese website using an online translator.
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.hyper-japan.com/&langpair=ja|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8
After looking at the product pages, the X1 is 75% of the Helios price in Japan... then again, the Helios is 2x the going price in the USA.


----------



## Ra (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW !!!...

HID35W水陸両用ライト水中投光器としても使用可能 !!!!

That indeed is very, very impressive !!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2006)

samurai,
Thanks again, the X1 definitely seems shorter then the Helios. It also seems to be overall more compact. Now I REALLY want one!   

BVH,
While you may be right, MBC will win again if it comes to that choice , so I just need to stop buying things for these shoots, once I get a wagon, and finish filling my X1 piggy bank. :thinking: Now I do often need supplimental lighting in my work.

Take Care,
mtbkndad, :wave:
Is it just me or does everybody else think Japan is getting these nice products before us.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey everybody...

It looks my IP address has been banned by Candlepower.
I am somewhat confused as I have always made a particular effort to post in accordance with the Rules of any forum that I am on. 

I am not aware that I have violated any particular policy/rule. I assumed if this was the case, that I would have received some sort of communication in the form of email/private message to make some adjustments in my posting practices.

Maybe it is a adminstrative error or maybe I upset the wrong person.

Anyway, I have Mobile Broadband...So I am on with my Laptop for this post at least.

To answer a couple of questions, the light is shorter in length, but the body is slightly larger in circumference. Handled version only. If you don't want the handle you are left with cutting it off at this point.

Other basic differences other than the form factor:

Type II Finish (means more color selection)
35-watt Ballast which means more runtime
Shorter Battery
$300 Lower in Price (Comes with a really nice case)
Waterproof to 100' as opposed to 265'

Chargers are cross-capatible with the PF/PH-40 series

The PF/PH40's price is raising to $1695 and they will also come with the nice carrying case from the factory.


Goto the photo album here:
http://strategosmedia.com/albums/Polarion-HID-Searchlights/index.htm

I have some more images of the X1 in the album.

Here is a studio photo of the Polarion Family so to speak






Basic specs of the X1 at this point here:
http://polarion-store.com/pd_polarion_x1.cfm

Needless to say, I am extremely happy with this new light.
Very, very cool to say the least.

Hoping I can still be a part of this forum, if not, I will say my Good-Bye to all here. It is a great forum.

Seasons Greetings to everyone!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 9, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> It looks my IP address has been banned by Candlepower.
> I am somewhat confused as I have always made a particular effort to post in accordance with the Rules of any forum that I am on.



I would think it is some sort of mistake...as I would think your user name would also show as banned if it was intentional. Did you contact Sasha?

Is that price increase for the Helios model that everyone is talking about? If so, WOW....as I personally already thought they were too expensive.

I can't get your polarion store links to load.


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 9, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> H...
> Waterproof to 100' as opposed to 265'



You meant 165' instead of 265'... correct???


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ken, please PM Sasha with the banned IP number. She indicates there are up to 50 IP's that are associated with you and she needs the IP (s) you use. Its not an admin/punishment ban, its related to spam.

See here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144084


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 9, 2006)

That was nice of you to help him out, BVH !!:goodjob:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 9, 2006)

Great,

It looks like an issue with reducing SPAM & I got caught in the net.
Hopefully I can get it resolved.

The spec is technically 165' but I did a Freudian thing...We have taken the Helios down to 265' before failure. Thank you for catching that.


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 9, 2006)

Ken, When will these be ready to ship? I'm ready to pay.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 9, 2006)

Ken J. Good said:


> Great,
> 
> It looks like an issue with reducing SPAM & I got caught in the net.
> Hopefully I can get it resolved.
> ...


*
You actually took this light down to 265' ??? You personally have access to a Helium-Oxygen Deep Sea Diving setup to test out lights????? I know what is involved with that.*


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 9, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> *
> You actually took this light down to 265' ??? You personally have access to a Helium-Oxygen Deep Sea Diving setup to test out lights????? I know what is involved with that.*



http://www.strategosintl.com/staff_ken.html I would assume he does.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 10, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> *
> You actually took this light down to 265' ??? You personally have access to a Helium-Oxygen Deep Sea Diving setup to test out lights????? I know what is involved with that.*




I remember Ken posting something about some lights being loaned to the military for testing. I am sure military personel would want to know the limits of the lights and have the resources to test them.
Whether "we" is Ken and other persons with him or the people Ken has loaned the lights to for testing really does not seem to matter to me.

While I am at it, I still think the Helios at $1695 with a case is under priced compared to the other lights that compare better with it feature for feature.
Sure there are cheaper searchlights with loads of light output. But to me, a high end light is much more then just the amount of light it puts out. For me personally, the Helios is like the McLux PD of the searchlight world. It has loads of light output in a very small package that is a beautiful as it is extremely tough and functional.
Someday I would love to get one. I have a Sterling Silver Orb Raw in my pocket right now(special occasion light) that I ordered for myself 2 birthdays ago. I could have bought lots of lights for the price of that one, but it is a beautiful and functional work of art. When I purchased a 5 watt LED to EDC almost 2 years ago the choice came down to the Surefire L4 or the NightCutter M60L.
I went with the Nightcutter M60L, why? For me it had a much nicer looking design and a narrower profile. I could have gotten lesser lights then the Surefire or Nightcutter that put out as much light. I did not consider them because the lesser lights with equal light output were just that, lesser lights when the total package was taken into consideration.
For that matter my other EDC is an OD Gladius. You can say what you want about the strobe, but to date it has kept two cars on two different occasions at the same intersection from hitting my family. Would I trust my life to that light? I already have and it passed with flying colors.
My wife carries a Gladius too.
Just like the other lights I mentioned are exceptional values at their "higher" prices, I feel the Helios is a steal at $1695 when compared to the Surefire MiniBeast or the Reva lights or other lights of that caliber.


Back to the X1, $1395 seems very reasonable for this light.
I like the 100 minute run time and really like it's shape.
Two batteries can provide 3 hours and 20 minutes of searching time.
That is very nice.
Waterproof to 100 feet is probably about 80 to 90 feet more then I ever hope to be so this light looks like a perfect fit for me.


On a side note, my view of "waterproof" changed a bit after I saw this watch. 
http://specialopswatch.com/cart/products.cgi?detail=33

http://specialopswatch.com/cart/products.cgi?detail=34

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 10, 2006)

blahblahblah said:


> http://www.strategosintl.com/staff_ken.html I would assume he does.



blahblahblah, I sure appreciate your posting that link. Now I feel like a fool.

Holy Crap. Ken, I'm honored just to see your training and service. I have some friends who are/were Seals. I was stationed in Panama City, Norfolk, and Groton working with them, and am Deep Sea qualified to 320' myself. Enough said.

:bow:


----------



## Free (Dec 10, 2006)

Keep up the good work. I would love to see more lights in this family, in particular, a smaller light, that would compete with the Microfire, Boxer, etc. line. A small 24w light, with a battery indicator would be great.


----------



## chizel (Dec 10, 2006)

I may be a noob but I'm lovin what I see on this board. Just picked up a 10w Boxer yesterday from Mike at PTS and am looking forward to expanding my collection of lightsabers! This X1 looks like a very nice candidate for a (near)ultimate portable searchlight.


----------



## BVH (Dec 10, 2006)

Chizel, if you haven't done so, do searches for Xeray, Barn Burner, Helios, Polarion and include "HID" and you'll get some great info on portable (5 pounds and under), high-power HID's. The Amondotech Illuminator is also a fantastic light weighing in near 7-8 pounds if I remember correctly.


----------



## chizel (Dec 10, 2006)

I've seen many of those listed. Very familiar with most of them. I think one thing the Polaris lights have going for them is great design and styling(IMHO). Some of the others are a bit 'homely' in my eyes. If I'm paying good money for a light, I don't want it to look like a box with a handle and reflector slapped on. But to each his own!
I'm a craftsman by trade and I just don't like things that look cheap in my eyes. 

While I have somebody's attention, where can I find information telling me about 'bins' and LEDs? What exactly is a bin? Is it a particular group or batch of manufacturers LEDs? And what makes a bin a good one? I see people waiting for a 'T-bin' or 'U-bin'. So does that mean certain letters are always good bins? Please explain...arrrghhhh!


----------



## windstrings (Dec 10, 2006)

samurai said:


> mtbkndad,
> You're welcome.
> 
> and another great link!
> ...



Looks like they are using those crappola AZ bulbs... on the first shootout, those didn't cut the mustard.....

Their "power burner" appears to be the same as the Xeray 50... I doubt they have the same ballast either....

Too bad they didn't use the GE or the DL-50 bulbs....


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 10, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Looks like they are using those crappola AZ bulbs... on the first shootout, those didn't cut the mustard.....
> 
> Their "power burner" appears to be the same as the Xeray 50... I doubt they have the same ballast either....
> 
> Too bad they didn't use the GE or the DL-50 bulbs....




Windstrings,

Look at the link again. There are two different 50 watt AZ light configurations.
One rated at 4100 lumens and the other rated at 5300 lumens. The one rated at 5300 lumens looks rather nice.

http://www.hyper-japan.com/contents/radiation.html

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## windstrings (Dec 11, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Windstrings,
> 
> Look at the link again. There are two different 50 watt AZ light configurations.
> One rated at 4100 lumens and the other rated at 5300 lumens. The one rated at 5300 lumens looks rather nice.
> ...



Looks like I can't see any of that with Firefox.. I need a language pack to view it I suppose.. I don't see anything on that link that has the numbers 5300 lumens, so I"m assuming I can't read it.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 11, 2006)

X1's:

Should have them in stock within 14 days. Black or Silver at this point.

I had limited access to the board as it turns out my Internet Service Provider (Rodad Runner) and Candlepower are not playing well together.

Changed by DNS Server to the OpenDNS & I am back up and running.


----------



## samurai (Dec 12, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Looks like I can't see any of that with Firefox.. I need a language pack to view it I suppose.. I don't see anything on that link that has the numbers 5300 lumens, so I"m assuming I can't read it.


 
Hello windstring,
The page uses Adobe Flash Player. I don't think a language pack is required to read.
I use IE6, so I may be wrong but try the latest Flash Player. ;-D


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 12, 2006)

windstrings,

If you have flash player just click on the links that are below the two different AZ configurations. You can then see the different beams with each bulb, both wide angle and focused. In the upper left hand corner of the screen you will see the lumen numbers change.

Ken,

The first photo in the thread has a silver X1 with fins and a black without.
The photos on your strategos media link have silver and black with no fins.
Will there be X1's with fins or was that a one of a kind prototype?
If some do have fins, will they be silver, black or both?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 12, 2006)

Both the production units I have in my hand have the "cooling fins" just foward of the rotary dial.

This will be the style as far as I am aware.


----------

